# Outlook Express dbx Dateien in Outlook 2003 importieren



## Notebooka (28. September 2004)

hallo!

ich wollte auf einem neuen Laptop (Win XP, Outlook 2003) meine ganzen E-mails, und Kontakte aus meinem Outlook Express 6 (anderer alter Laptop) importieren...

* Ist-Situation:* 
a) Ich habe alle dbx und wab-Dateien auf den neuen Laptop kopiert. 

b) Ich habe die Standardfunktion für den Import/Export von Outlook 2003 benutzt. 

c) es gab absolut keine Fehlermeldung - *ABER : * --- es heisst immer, es seien nur 3 Nachrichten von insgesamt 3 Nachrichten importiert worden. Obwohl im Posteingang und in den gesendeteten jeweils smehr als 200 Nachrichten sind (was ich auch in einem Editor nachprüfen kann)

*AUFFAELLIG: *
Die drei erfolgreich importierten Nachrichten haben jeweils als *Mail-Empfänger-Adresse keine explizite e-mail-Adresse*, sondern nur den Verweisunt er An: "Neuer Outlook Express-Benutzer"

Alle anderen Mails, die also NICHT eingelesen werden, haben eine konkrete Mail-Adresse.

*Das PROBLEM / DIE FRAGE*
Weiss jemand, warum die Nachrichten nicht richtig eingelesen werden. Muss im Outlook 2003 eventuell zuerst ein gleichnamihes mail-Konto existieren oder so? 

Vielen Dank für den Feedback


----------



## JensG (29. September 2004)

Wenn du auf deinem Laptop Outlook Express öffnest
siehst du dann die 200 Mails ?
Wenn nicht suche mal nach *.dbx auf dem Laptop, dann
hast du die Files möglicherweise in den falschen Ordner
kopiert.


----------



## Notebooka (1. Oktober 2004)

JensG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du auf deinem Laptop Outlook Express öffnest
> siehst du dann die 200 Mails ?
> Wenn nicht suche mal nach *.dbx auf dem Laptop, dann
> hast du die Files möglicherweise in den falschen Ordner
> kopiert.


 Vielen Dank für Deine Msg

Das ist ja das witzige --- ich sehe in Outlook Express alle Mails.

Und es gibt auch keine anderen dbx-Files

Bin also ziemlich aufgschmissen.

Danke trotzdem
Jörg


----------

